# Patella Surgery Both Legs, Worried Sick



## Lolapop (Jul 1, 2010)

*Patella Surgery Both Legs*

Well, our Lola saw a very qualified surgeon yesterday for a Luxating Patella in her left leg. He diagnosed her with grade 3-4 in her left, and surprise, 1-2 in her right. She is only a puppy 7.5 months old and he reccomends surgically correcting both Patellas while she is young before too much damage occurs. So, having done alot of homework we have agreed to surgery on Thursday. I'm just sick about the whole thing, very worried about the after care and keeping a puppy sedentary. Just sick about putting our sweet girl through such an ordeal. Logically I know it is important to address this now for her quality of life and I have to be confident that it will be a success. It's just so sad that a puppy has to go through this. Is there anyone out there that has had both legs done at the same time?

Thanks, Andria


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

Gee I don't know that I would have surgery done on a possible grade 1 or 2! that seems like overkill tome. IMHO I would just get the more severe one done and then wait to see how the other leg progresses.


----------



## Lolapop (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi Arlene,
I'm curious why you say this, do you have some experience you can share?
Here is why we've made this decision:
Keeping in mind how young our dog is and having watched the rapid deterioration of her left leg, having gone from limping around a few times a day to 20+ in a matter of six weeks. She spends alot of her day like a tripod. We noticed she was favoring her right leg about a week ago, at this point a few times a day. The surgeon did say that if she were an older dog he would'nt proceed this way. However, since she is a puppy with rapid deterioration the best outcome would be to address both knees now. In dogs that are still growing it is better to operate on both legs simultaneously because inactivity in one leg will cause bone and muscle to develop differently than in the other. At least that's how I understand it. He expects her to be a normal dog when this is behind her.

Thanks~Andria


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I have never heard of doing two at once either. I personally don't have any experience with it but with my own dog (maltese Belle has a grade one as well..) I was told by several vets not to correct a grade one as in the long run you will cause more problems in the knee.

On the otherhand, every dog I personally know that has had bad patellas when one is fixed, within a year or two the other usually is repaired.

P.S. Since she is so young have you contacted your breeder?


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Whatever your decision, good luck. My Coton had surgery on one knee a year ago. It was a long recovery but he's doing great now.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I believe there was a foster dog from HRI that had both done at the same time. I will see if I can figure out who it was for you and get some more information. I remember the dog did great and they were pleased they did both legs at the same time. Best wishes to you and your little girl.


----------



## Lolapop (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for reading my post. It does help to hear your opinions and not feel so alone with my concerns. I have'nt informed the breeder just yet. I most definitely will but I feel that I must tread lightly at this point as we are still waiting for her registration docs.. I did sign the typical health guarantee that protects the breeder not the buyer. When I commit to an animal it is for life so returning her has'nt been a consideration. I've been telling myself that she was meant to be part of our family and I'm happy she did'nt end up somewhere else where she might not be loved or cared for the same way. I do wonder about her littermates but can't imagine the breeder will disclose any of that to me. So we wait.


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi Andria,
I have never had experience with bad patellas. I had one girl that I placed in a prospective show home who was allowed to jump up on the chair and then on the dining table and then nose dive on a tile floor---she did this ALL the time..despite my saying that was really not a good idea, and she ended up having grade 1 patellas but she is in a wonderful pet home now and has no issues
I have done some reading and most of the time a grade 2 does not require surgery unless it gets worse. Definitely not ever heard of surgery for a grade 1!
My suggestion would be to have surgery done on the more severe leg (the grade 3 or 4). It may be that your girl is favoring one leg over the other and that may be exacerbating the other better leg. If need be you may need to have surgery on the other one later, but I would think having two done at the same time is a very difficult recovery for such active little dogs as ours are.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi Lolapop,
I am sorry your puppy has bad knees and will need surgery. Not that my opinion counts for anything, but I too would not do both knees at the same time. I also would get another opinion from a qualified specialist.

If you purchased your Havanese from a reputable breeder, I am sure he/she would want to know what is going on and might be able to support you if nothing else during this difficult time. Could have good suggestions for after care and even better vets to see. Not all vets are equal. <grin>

I am in Sacramento, so not too far from you. If you have any questions, please feel free to email me privately and I would be happy to try and help. I am not an expert at all, we are all always learning.


----------



## Lolapop (Jul 1, 2010)

I just had my husband read this thread due to the concerns about surgery on a low grade DX. He said, that I have it wrong that the surgeon said her right leg is a 2-2.5, and when the doctor was explaining things to us that he was explaining what a grade 1 is. I get that a 2 is still a low grade. I will call tomorrow and confirm the grade to be absolutely certain. It's so hard to absorb everything correctly I'm glad he went with me. Thank you for your input!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I would get a second opinion for sure! You never know what a second or third specialist will say. 


Ryan


----------



## Lolapop (Jul 1, 2010)

*Status Update*

We will be going forward with surgery as planned the big day is Thursday. I know we have one of the top surgeons in Northern CA. I have no worries about trusting his advice and skill. Thanks to Brady's Mom I was able to talk with a family that adopted a dog from HRI. During the process of the foster/adoption the young dog started showing the same symptoms as our puppy and HRI corrected both legs at the same time before he was adopted. It has been 3 months and he is doing great! This is a modern approach that makes alot of sense, one time under,one time surgery, one six week recovery. One time payment too. Then we get back to the business of being a silly, happy Havanese! Please send positive thoughts on Thursday.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Good Luck! I'll be sending positive thoughts Lola's way on Thursday and through the recovery.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Andria, I am glad I was able to help and get you in touch with someone who has been through this. Please keep us all posted on how your little one does! I will be sending good vibes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Lolapop said:


> I feel that I must tread lightly at this point as we are still waiting for her registration docs.. I did sign the typical health guarantee that protects the breeder not the buyer.


I don't understand this statement. You are not planning on breeding her. Are you? For anything other than conformation AKC has the PAL program for unregistered pure bred dogs that allows them to compete in their rally, agility or obedience, etc. trials. And now at some shows you can show dogs of "non traceable lineage, the amazing mutt" at performance trails.

:focus: Why do you need her papers?

Good luck tomorrow. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Lolapop (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi Smarty,
I need her documents because that is what the contract with the breeder said I would receive upon proof of spaying. Of course my family pet is spayed.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sending good thoughts and fast heeling vibes your way. As to contacting the breeder breeder, a lot of of common health guarantees (especially to get a reimbursement back), the breeder would want to know about the health issue before you went off and had surgery on the dog.


----------



## HoneyBunny (May 11, 2010)

Hi Andria,
My little Honey is having luxating patella surgery on one of her legs next week. She fell down some steps while staying at a friends while I was out of town - her injury was due to trauma - had no sign of a problem before hand. It is grade 3 - 4. Her other knee is fine.

I, too, am scared out of my mind. Honey is 16 months old, and is my little baby. I am wishing you and your baby all the very best. Please keep me posted.. Our little ones will be recovering at the same time....

Take care,
Meredith & Honey


----------



## Lolapop (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi Meredith~
Thank you for the well wishes. Sorry about your girl that is most unfortunate, I will keep her in my thoughts and keep you posted as to our experience. I thought I would share the healing process with the Forum to help others who have to face this decision. It does help to know that you're not alone. Thanks to you and everyone for the support.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Andria, I'm sorry to hear about your little one's surgery. Poor thing! I'm sure the next several weeks will be a challenge, but it's a drop in the bucket compared to the many long and healthier years ahead. Good luck with everything and please keep us posted.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Andria-Good Luck to you and Lola tomorrow. I'm sending good thoughts your way and hope everything goes smoothly.


----------



## marltonmommy (Aug 28, 2009)

This is the first that I am reading this post. 

I fostered a wonderful little Havanese during the winter that required surgery on both his luxating patellas. Both knees were graded at a 3-4 and surgery was recommended on both knees. He is a 3 yr. old little guy that acted more like a puppy, always running and playing, he would limp after some play and running and steps were a real issue for him. The Orthopedic Surgeon that we used and absolutely loved was very conservative and wanted to do each knee seperately, so we had one done and anticipated an 8 week recovery. Pablo did so well in the healing process that he was ready for his second surgery within only 4 weeks. Pablo has healed beautifully after both surgeries and is now a very fast funloving 3 yr. old Hav with no problems with either knee and no limping. 

So in my experience doing the knees seperately was a wonderful experience, however, Pablo healed remarkeable and had we done both at the same time, he would not have had to go under twice, been laid up as much, 2 weeks of that silly cone for each surgery and staying completely confined for the initial 2 weeks was very difficult for him and us. I would absolutely consider doing both knees at the same time, especially as a puppy. If you trust your surgeon and have confidence in him/her and you know your puppy, I think that either way surgery on them seperately or together is fine. 

Good luck to you and I will be praying for a speedy recovery.

Patty


----------



## HoneyBunny (May 11, 2010)

Patty, my vet has been a little vague so far with the recovery - he said the cone for 2 weeks, limited movement - only walking when taking outside for bathroom for a few days - then after a week I can allow her to walk a little more but no running or jumping for a month. I was going to set up an xpen in the house to keep her contained in there rather than a crate since it is more open. Does this sound about right with what you experienced with Pablo?


----------



## Lolapop (Jul 1, 2010)

Patty,thank you for sharing Pablo's story. I just dropped Lola off and found your experience comforting. It's great to hear he is doing well. Like Honeybunny, I too would love any tips. I'll be setting her xpen up today, never used it so we'll see what the "princess" thinks of it. Someone said that there Havi stood on his back legs begging to get out so this could be a problem. Our surgeon said six weeks of leash walking only, on a leash to go potty and to walk around the house. The Havi mama I spoke to that had the double patella surgery done, said she clipped her dogs leash to her belt loop so she could have free hands. I thought that was a great tip. Thank you for the support!


----------



## marltonmommy (Aug 28, 2009)

I did set up an xpen in my foyer for Pablo and it worked great. He stayed in the pen for 2 weeks, while watching tv or sitting and reading, we would place Pablo on our laps, never allowing him to move basically because I was afraid he would try and jump off or fall off. The first 2 weeks are absolutely the worst, Pablo had to keep the cone on because he would go right after his stitches, he would spend his time in the xpen and I would carry him outside with a leash and then carry him back in. After the 2 weeks, we could start taking him for little walks, each week building up the activity. Absolutely no running or jumping. As sad as it is to see them confined and very unhappy during the recovery, it is absolutely necessary, so that they do not hurt and/or tear the knee during recovery. It's hard but so worth it to keep them confined and calm.

Good Luck! Some day you will look back and it will all be a memory and you will have a healthy, very happy active pup with no worries!!!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I'm keeping Lola in my thoughts today with hopes for a smooth surgery and an easy recovery. Hugs to your little fur baby!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I went through about the same experience in recovery as Patty did and would say the most important thing is to follow the surgeon's orders, especially in terms of limiting activity. One of my lifesavers was having a dog stroller. That let us still get out of the house while only allowing Cody to walk a limited distance. (He'd ride in the stroller for a while, then, to start with, I'd take him out & carry him to a tree to do his business. I gradually allowed Cody to increase the distance he was allowed to walk.) The neighbors thought I had lost my mind, but what else is new. Thinking of you today.


----------



## deejay (Aug 19, 2008)

i think you are doing the right thing. Our havanese is fine but we had a toy poodle who had bad knees. We had one knee done and then a year later, the other. I wish we had had both done at the same time. The recovery time would have been cut in half. She was stubborn dog and refused to walk on the unoperated knee both times. She walked on her front legs quite happily until we had six months of water therapy for her. In the end she walked just fine with no problems but died of another problem a couple of years later. P.S. Don't ever buy a puppy from a back yard breeder! You are opening up your life to a lot of heart break.


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

I use an ex-pen when I am at work and Gizmo only stood up when I first got her to be taken out. I make her sit before I will let her out and now as soon as I get home she sits quietly in front of the door of it to be taken out, tail wagging of course  I found also if I sat on the floor she wouldn't jump up to be taken out and she learned with 2 days that is she stayed calm and sat she would get out. 

Hopefullt the surgery will make Lola not want to stand like that too much and maybe if you made her sit or lay to take her out she would do the same as Giz. Maybe as soon as you get close to it go down and sit on the ground and Lola won't try to reach up to you then.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

P.S. - Good luck with the surgery!


----------



## HoneyBunny (May 11, 2010)

Any word on how Lola is doing? Are they keeping her overnight??

Thanks for all the tips, everyone! I actually bought a stroller for her recovery. I figure I could use it for when I bring Honey to dog events in coming years and also when she gets older as well. I think Julie "PipersMom" posted a picture of Honey & Piper in it on the Body Language post in the general discussion forum.

Andria, I feel the same concerns about the xpen as you. Honey does not really use the crate. I keep her somewhat confined when I go to work - she has limited room access - but she will absolutely not stay in there if I am home. and she has a tendency to stand on two legs. I realize she wont that first week or so, but my concern is once she is starting to feel a little better yet she is not really healed. I will try the shortened leash hooked on to me and keeping her on my lap.

Does Lola sleep in bed with you or in a crate?


----------



## Lolapop (Jul 1, 2010)

Heard from the surgeon, everything is fine. She has pins in both knees, the left leg was so severe that cartillage was rubbing away, which causes pain. I didn't ask him all the questions that I meant to. She will be coming home tonight. I'll report back this evening. 
Thank you so much for the positive thoughts!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Glad you heard from the surgeon. I'm sure Lola is in lala land with the pain pills and will sleep very well. Great tips from everyone who has already gone through this. Best of luck!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:hug:Get well soon Lola:hug:


----------



## Lolapop (Jul 1, 2010)

She's home resting comfortably. Heavily medicated, cries when moved. She looks like a little Frankendoggie. The surgeon was wonderful as well as my regular vet who was there for the process, the surgeon came to my vets hospital. I could take a picture if anyone is interested. She is a spoiled girl that sleeps in our bed so that is not an option for a long while. Tried to get my husband to move the temperpedic mattress to the family room,needless to say I will be on the couch tonight and she is on the floor. I hope the rest of the night goes this smoothly. I'm happy she is home!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Poor baby, poor you. Hope she does well through the night for you.

Apparently your husband is being unreasonable and refused to carry your bed into the family room? What is he thinking?!


----------



## barbarak (Jul 27, 2009)

Andria, I'm glad Lola is home and has the surgery part behind her. I hope she heals quickly. The tough part now is going to be keeping her activity restricted. Sending healing thoughts for her and :hug: for both of you.

Barbara


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I am glad your baby girl is home with you and hope that the first night post op will go smoothly and uneventfully for you both.


----------



## HoneyBunny (May 11, 2010)

Hi Andria,
I am so glad your baby is alright and I hope Lola's first night home was ok... poor baby! Honey also sleeps in the bed with me, and I was thinking of taking the mattress from my sofa (it's light) and putting it on the floor so we could still sleep together - yes she is a spoiled princess too.

and I am interested in seeing your frankendoggie, please post pics.

Sending you all good vibes,
Meredith and Honey


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm glad to hear the surgery went well and she is hope and ready to start recooperating. Hopefully she will sleep well tonight. I'm sure you both could use the rest.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

We are so happy all has gone well and your Lola is home. 

I don't know what to think of a husband that won't carry or drag a 400 lb temperpedic mattress into the family room so you and Lola can be more comfortable. We may have to have a talk with him about his priorities.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Good news! Give her a hug from Abby and me!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

I love reading positive news. Keep us posted.


----------



## Lolapop (Jul 1, 2010)

*2 Days Post-Op*

I'm pleased to report that Lola is doing very well. Of course she does hurt, she starts to whimper a little bit just like clock work when she is due for her next dose of oral pain meds. She is eating and drinking and already moving around more that I anticipated. She will be on her leash today when she is out for snuggle time, a few times yesterday she got up like she forgot she she's only working with two good legs and attempted to roam around. In the xpen she walks on her front legs with her rear in the air, by last night she was putting a little weight on the back legs. Oh yeah, she is already requiring a little entertainment too, I gave her an antler to chew on and she went to town for two hours! It's just the beginning of a long road but I'm relieved that she's off to such a good start. What a tough cookie!!

Your hugs and kind sentiments have helped too!!


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

So glad to hear that Lola is doing better. Milo had hip surgery and Brookie was a rescue with a broken leg and a series of two casts. It's difficult, but these babies are very resilient (much more than we are....lol). Hugs to all of you!


----------



## Narwyn (Jan 24, 2010)

Glad to hear Lola is doing well so far!! Are there pictures of her with her rear end in the air? Sounds pretty entertaining. Glad she'll chew - Clover won't, and it makes him very hard to entertain.

If it's interesting to you, Clover had his second knee surgery in July (though he had a cruciate ligament repair). I've been blogging about it since I learned he needed the surgery again - he had his first knee done last December. All the doubts, frustrations, and triumphs! I wish I knew someone else going through it at the time the first time I went through it. Link is in my signature, but here is where it starts (as you might be able to tell by the title, lol!): http://cloversknee.blogspot.com/2010/06/crap.html

Keep us posted on Lola!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yes, Andria, I would love to see pictures of your little Lola. I am glad to hear things are o.k. Think positive!


----------



## Lolapop (Jul 1, 2010)

*Picture of left & right legs-Day 1*

















It's a little hard to see her incisions because she is a bit freckled, who knew?
Really her incisions look very good, definitely less scary than I was expecting. She's sitting on the couch with me pawing at my leg, as if I need to quit typing and start petting!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Awww she looks so cute! The incisions look neat and clean and they did a nice even job on her pre-op shave.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

She looks good! That is nice that they left her sox & shoes......lol


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

So glad she is doing well and I hope you are too!!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

So glad to hear everything went well and Lola is on the road to recovery. Watch the inflatable collar. Cody did fine in it for the first few days but when it started healing he was able to reach the stitches around the collar.


----------



## marltonmommy (Aug 28, 2009)

Lola looks just like Pablo did. Her incisions look really good. I know I was so surprised when I brought Pablo home, how well the incisions looked. Today, you would never know that he had both knees operated on. I was fortunate enough to see Pablo this morning, running and jumping and as happy as can be, surgery was so worth, he is happy, healthy and active.

Pablo came home with the plastic cone and it was actually to small, within 2 days he was able to reach the incisions, so I had to go back and get a larger cone. 

I'm so happy to see and hear that she is doing so well. Good luck and I'll be thinking about you during recovery.

BTW, her coloring is beautiful!!!

Patty


----------



## Lolapop (Jul 1, 2010)

You're right about the inflatable collar it lasted two days before she was getting at those legs. Back to the e-collar. I love the shoe and sock comment,the surgeon calls her hair cut a "butt hawk"! We are both doing well, thanks for checking on us!


----------



## Narwyn (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola is adorable! Incision does look good. If you can get your hands on CloudStar's Boo Boo Buddy, after about a week I started rubbing some along the incisions and that stuff is magic for healing anything.

Clover looked like half a Lowchen after his first Op - with both sides Lola sure does!! This time they shaved all the way down his hock so he looks more like a Portugese Water Dog.

He got a cast last time, he seems to be healing a lot better without it, but man it was cute!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm so glad to hear she is doing well. She is adorable, with her little shaved legs. Heal quickly, little one.


----------



## Lolapop (Jul 1, 2010)

*Lola 1 Week Post-Op*

Lola is making amazing progress. She would like to resume her regular level of freedom, let the games begin! She is walking on all four legs, stiff but her stride looks better than before surgery. I'm trying to keep her busy with exciting chewy bones. As you can see from the pics. she was delighted to find that my son did'nt put his shoes away! So pleased with her progress so far and I'm looking forward to Monday when she gets her sutures removed.

























I've been thnking about our forum friend Honeybunny. Little Honey had patella surgery yesterday. I hope all went well and that she is resting comfortably.


----------



## Narwyn (Jan 24, 2010)

So glad she continues to do well! It amazes me how quickly they bounce back. You are right - let the games begin!!


----------



## HoneyBunny (May 11, 2010)

Aww, Lola looks so cute!!!

Honey is home (got home almost 3 hours ago) and is resting.. thank you so much for thinking about her. I will definitely keep you updated as I notice what's going on - right now, just sleep.

BTW - I got this collar for her called 'stop bite'.. I had been thinking about the procollar. I didnt even get an e-collar. Now I'm worried about if she gets around it I wont even have an option. I'm scheduled to go back to the vet Saturday morning just so he could check... When is it that she would start trying to get to them? I am not sure she will be able to, but I would like an option. I think they only sell soft ecollars at Pet smart.

Thanks,
Meredith


----------



## marltonmommy (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm so happy to see how well Lola is doing. She looks wonderful!! 

I too have been thinking about Honey and so glad to hear she is doing well after her surgery. I would say within a day or two, Pablo started for his sutures. When I realized he was able to get around the cone and get to his sutures, I put him in the car with me and we went to the Vet for a new larger cone. I was so afraid of infections and disturbance of the stitches. Honestly, I was crazy about, even with the larger cone, I kept my eyes on him, I was so paranoid, he was going to some how get around the larger cone, of course, there was noway. BTW-if it helps, I think the larger cone that worked for us was 17".

Good luck!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Lola looks great! I am really surprised that she was up on her feet so soon after her operation. Good for her! How is she with the stitches now? 

Meredith, I hope Honey is doing well too. It is hard to see them hurting, but harder still to keep them from moving around too much. How are things?


----------



## Lolapop (Jul 1, 2010)

*Week 2*

Lola had her stitches removed on Monday and she no longer needs the e-collar. She definitely wants to do more than she should and the few times she has gotten away with over exertion she seems to pay for it by limping. She seems to be sleeping more than usual which is helpful, maybe a little depressed. Who wouldn't be? So progress is being made in the right direction, 4 weeks to go. She is scheduled for x-rays on Sept.7, hopefully at that point she will be released from limited activity.
Thanks for checking on her Marj. 
I hope Honey is doing well too!


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey Andria,
glad to hear she's doing fine. Ollie just popped a suture, 1/2 way off, I'm pretty sure he messed with it though. I now am very careful, if I hafta to leave him for more than 2 min, it's the cone of shame for him. and since he jumped up on my bed yesterday afternoon (bogger), if he's not right next to me, it's the cone and crate, b/c he's do stairs, jump and run. plus I have hard wood floors and he's fallen already b/c he's going too fast.

He's not limping anymore. What meds if any is Lola taking now? I'm debating when to schedule the follow up x rays for ollie, 4 or 5 weeks...


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Lola I'm soo happy everything went well. You are such an adorable little girl. Love her freckles on her leg!


----------



## Lolapop (Jul 1, 2010)

Ollie, Ollie, Ollie, what are you going to do with that boy? It's hard to keep a good dog down! Lola hasn't had meds. since day 7. Did your vet advise you about x-rays? Lola's orthopedist say's 6 weeks. Maybe he would slow down a bit if he felt some of his pain, assuming he's still getting his medicine? When are his "remaining" staples coming out? 
Good luck to you and your rowdy Ollie these next few days, keep me posted!


----------



## HoneyBunny (May 11, 2010)

Hi everyone, 
sorry I haven't been on in a few days.. Thank you so much for asking about my little Honey.. she is doing extremely well! Her surgery was 9 days ago.. her last antibiotic was on Wed, and her last Rimadyl was yesterday. She has pushed herself a little: If she is not in the xpen, she jumps on the sofa if my back is turned. Despite this, I do think she knows her limitations. My vet says a short 5 - 10 minute walk on a leash is ok if she wants.. (Honey is normally VERY active) but when I take her out now, she quickly goes to the bathroom, then comes right back to me to pick her up to bring her back inside. She puts a little weight on the leg when she walks, but she is still limping a lot. She is wearing this stop bite collar I bought, and has not gone after her knee at all. Her staples come out on Tuesday. She has gone for 2 follow up appointments since the surgery.. I do not know about any follow up xrays - I guess they will tell me that when the staples are removed?

Anyway, I am glad to hear Lola is doing well, and best wishes for Ollie... 

I am going to try to put 3 pics of Honey on here - I brought her to a pet friendly mall yesterday (her 1st trip to a mall), and then one with her asleep afterwards, you can kind of see the scar in that one. And the 3rd is just one of her with her collar on - you cant see the leg, but she just looks so cute, I couldnt help but attach


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm so glad Lola, Honey and Ollie are all well on their way to recovery. I can't imagine how hard it must be to watch them every second so they don't get hurt.

Is Honey looking for directions to the food court?

Best wishes for speedy recovery to all!


----------



## Lolapop (Jul 1, 2010)

Awww...Honey is so cute. Recovering from surgery and still has her bows, you always feel better when you look good! She does look like she is reading the list, smart girl. I love how she passed out after her trip to the mall. It does help to get them out for a change of scenery. 
It will be great to get those staples out, another milestone passed! 
Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## Narwyn (Jan 24, 2010)

How is everyone doing post op?

Clover is approaching week 8 and, aside from the still-growing-in-hair, you'd never know he had surgery (knock on wood!)

He's been swimming and I can't recommend this enough post-op. What a massive difference it's made in his recovery - better physically, and happier mentally!

Like many I'm a bit iffy about posting pics right on the forum, but there are lots of pics on my blog (link below, Fuzzy dog Blog) of Clover in his life vest and some swimming tips 

~K


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

Just wanting to wish both dogs a continued speedy recovery. I am new to the forum and joined after your dogs had surgery but I am thrilled to read that they are healing and progressing as they should.

andra


----------



## Lolapop (Jul 1, 2010)

*Lola Update 4.5 weeks post-op*

Happy to report that Lola continues to make amazing progress! It's been about four days since I've seen her limp. She is feeling fiesty and enjoying a short daily stroll outside. She still sits crooked, and she continues to be cautious with her actions. She had a bath today and seemed to enjoy it, not so much with the blow dryer. Her hind quarters are growing out, her "butt hawk" is a little more subtle now. Nine days till xray's and exam, I'm so happy that the worst is behind us. 
I've attached a few pics. of her exploring around outside after her bath.
As soon as we get the green light I will try to convince Lola that the swimming pool is fun,she's not so sure just yet. I think a life vest will help.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

So glad to hear Lola is doing so well! She looks so cute!


----------



## Lolapop (Jul 1, 2010)

*6 week post-op visit. We made it!*

:whoo: Lola had x-rays and an exam yesterday, her little knees are right where they should be! They're perfect!:whoo: She can return to regular activity. He said to spend this week building up to her mile walk. It will take a while for her range of motion to return, activity will help.

As a new Havi Mama I was so upset and scared about this diagnosis. Thank you to everyone that has kept in touch, expressed opinions and concerns. You really helped during this uncertain ordeal. Now it's behind us and she can get back to being a pup!

Now I have to scoot, Lola is waiting for her walk!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Great news! Now, I hope it will be smooth sailing and you will be able to enjoy your girl!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yay! Great news that she is improving and she is such a darling sweet looking girl..

One word of advice on the life preservers, the ones with the floaters that also go around the bottom are much better than the ones that just have the float on top.. and it does help them feel safer in the water, I think.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

So glad to hear Lola is ready for her normal activity. Just a warning ... for a while your heart is going to stop every time she runs, stumbles, turns a sharp corner or even looks like she might be favoring one of her hind legs. You'll get used to it!!! And she won't even notice. Congratulations for successfully bringing her through this ordeal. eace:


----------

